# Bí quyết mua gối cao su non cho bé mà mẹ nên quan tâm



## thietbiyte24h (13/3/22)

Gối cao su non có nhiều chủng loại khác nhau, mỗi loại đều có những đặc điểm riêng. Nhiều bà mẹ bỉm sữa đang tích cực tìm mua gối cao su non cho con. Vì tin tưởng sản phẩm sẽ mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho trẻ. Vậy bí quyết mua gối cao su non cho bé nào mà mẹ nên biết?

*Nên chọn gối cao su non phù hợp với từng giai đoạn của trẻ*

Một trong những bí quyết mua gối cao su non cho bé bạn cần để ý chính là loại gối. Nó cần phải được lựa chọn theo tuổi phát triển của trẻ. Chỉ cần một sai lầm nhỏ của mẹ, bé có thể bị ảnh hưởng đến trí não. Thậm chí, gây dị tật cho trẻ, thật đáng tiếc.

*https://thietbiyte24h.com/san-pham/goi-ngu-cao-su-non-cho-be*

Trong khoảng ba tháng đầu đời, cột sống của trẻ là một đường thẳng. Và chưa có độ cong ở phần gáy. Cho nên, dù sử dụng loại gối nào cũng dễ khiến phần đầu của trẻ nhô cao. Ảnh hưởng đến khả năng hô hấp. Do vậy, chuyên gia khuyên không nên sử dụng gối.

Giai đoạn từ 4 đến 6 tháng tuổi, xương đã dần cứng cáp hơn. Mẹ có thể cho trẻ sử dụng gối có chiều dày mỏng từ 1-2 cm.

Bắt đầu từ 7- 9 tháng tuổi, gối của bé cần nâng lên độ dày từ 3-4cm.

Khi bé đủ 12 tháng tuổi trở lên, mẹ có thể cho bé nằm gối có độ dày từ 4-9cm.





*Nên chọn gối cao su non có độ mềm vừa phải*

Bí quyết mua gối cao su non cho bé tuy nhỏ nhưng không nên bỏ qua. Ở trẻ, phần lớn thời gian sẽ chỉ dành cho việc ngủ. Do vậy, chọn một chiếc gối êm ái vô cùng quan trọng.

Mẹ nên chọn dòng gối cao su non có độ mềm vừa phải, đàn hồi tốt để nâng đỡ phần đầu. Gối có thiết kế với nhiều lỗ thoáng khí để dễ thoát nhiệt và hạn chế tình trạng mồ hôi trộm ở trẻ. Nhờ vậy mà mẹ cũng yên tâm hơn khi bé có giấc ngủ ngon và sâu.

*Chọn mua gối cao su non đến từ các thương hiệu uy tín*

Lựa chọn thương hiệu uy tín là bí quyết mua gối cao su non cho bé mà bạn nên biết. Đây là những địa chỉ đáng tin cậy, đã được kiểm nghiệm chất lượng. Nguồn nguyên liệu chuẩn cùng thiết kế phù hợp vô cùng an toàn cho trẻ. Mặt khác, sản phẩm có nhiều màu sắc, hình dạng để bạn có nhiều lựa chọn hơn. Một số thương hiệu gối cao su non nổi tiếng như Babymoov, Liên Á, gối cao su non Nhật Bản…

*Lựa chọn loại vỏ gối có thể tháo rời*

Gối cao su non dù có sạch sẽ đến đâu thì cũng dễ dính bẩn. Nếu vệ sinh không sạch sẽ rất dễ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của trẻ. Do vậy, nên ưu tiên chọn sản phẩm có phần vỏ gối có thể tháo rời. Nên giặt vỏ gối 1 tuần/ lần hoặc khi bé bị nôn trớ hay gối bốc mùi khó chịu nhé.

*https://thietbiyte24h.com/nam-goi-cao-su-non-dung-cach-ban-khong-nen-bo-qua-a1353.html*

Trên đây là những chia sẻ bí quyết mua gối cao su non cho bé. Làm mẹ là hành trình đầy gian nan và vất vả. Đặc biệt cần lưu tâm đến việc chọn sản phẩm tốt cho con. Hãy cùng nhau học hỏi và chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để nuôi con khỏe các mẹ nhé.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (13/3/22)

*SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEBSEX THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT*
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online
 Hotline:   Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978





​


----------

